# Story Hour?



## Kesh (Jan 21, 2002)

I may have simply missed this, but is the Story Hour area coming back? I don't see it listed at all. That was one of the main reasons I visited the old board...


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 21, 2002)

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=13


----------



## Kesh (Jan 21, 2002)

Ah, I didn't realise there were sub-groups. Thanks.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Kesh said:
			
		

> *Ah, I didn't realise there were sub-groups. Thanks. *



There are quite a few new nifty features...


----------

